

Thingiverse (site for sharing 3D printed designs) recieves its first DMCA notice - jokermatt999
http://blog.thingiverse.com/2011/02/18/copyright-and-intellectual-property-policy/

======
dholowiski
Defenitley a milestone, although I'm not sure how someone can copyright a
"triangle illusion". I wonder how long it will be before companies realize how
much trouble they will be in when people can download pirated designs an print
out their own 'stuff'. Is thingverse going to be the new piratebay?

~~~
jokermatt999
Probably not, since actually took the design down. I wouldn't be surprised to
see it show up on the pirate bay though. Interesting times lie ahead.

------
jokermatt999
They posted an update about it as well.

[http://blog.thingiverse.com/2011/02/18/this-is-why-cc-
licens...](http://blog.thingiverse.com/2011/02/18/this-is-why-cc-licenses-are-
important/)

